# شباب من لدية خبرة بالامبليفايرات "مكبرات الصوت" وله الثواب من الله



## هنو2007 (21 فبراير 2007)

من خلال تعاملي مع اكثر من مسجد 
اجد ان اغلبهم يقوموت بتركيب اثنين امبليفايرات احدهما من اجل السماعات الداخلية والاخرى من اجل السماعات الخارجية 
اسفساراتي هي كلاتي
1- مثلا لو انا معي اثنين امبليفايرات وميك واحد كيف ادمجهم معا على نفس المايك
2- مشكلة الصدى من اين يعني بعضها وانا اوزنها من اجل الحصول على صدى جميل لا استطيع بالخالص ويالله تطلع مع اما صفيييييييييير مزعج واما صوت مكتوم ماهو السبب وما هو الحل
هل من الجهاز ام من الميك
3- مسجد اخر لا يملك سوى اميليفاير واحد فقط والمشكلة هي صعوبة دمج ميكروفانات الخارج مع السماعات الداخل المسجد حيث نريد ان تكون الصوت في الداخل يعني منخفض وفي الخارج يكون قوي فكيف يمكن بجهاز واحد عمل مثل هذا العمل 
اخواني 
مساعداتكم لي هي من الصدقة الجارية حيث انها لمساجد وليست لاعراس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 فبراير 2007)

هنو2007 قال:


> من خلال تعاملي مع اكثر من مسجد
> اجد ان اغلبهم يقوموت بتركيب اثنين امبليفايرات احدهما من اجل السماعات الداخلية والاخرى من اجل السماعات الخارجية
> اسفساراتي هي كلاتي
> 1- مثلا لو انا معي اثنين امبليفايرات وميك واحد كيف ادمجهم معا على نفس المايك


مكنك توصيل Line Out للجهاز بالميك لمدخل Line In للجهاز بدون مايك


> 2- مشكلة الصدى من اين يعني بعضها وانا اوزنها من اجل الحصول على صدى جميل لا استطيع بالخالص ويالله تطلع مع اما صفيييييييييير مزعج واما صوت مكتوم ماهو السبب وما هو الحل
> هل من الجهاز ام من الميك


الصدى شئ سيئ يحدث رغم عنا ولا يمكن التحكم به لآنه يعتمد على ابعاد المكان ويؤثر فيه باب يفتح أو يغلق والأبحاث دوما لتجنب أو تقليل حدوثه لأنه يسبب الصفير وقد يتسبب فى اتلاف السماعات أو الأمبليفاير نفسه وهو غير ما يضاف بنفس الإسم بواسطة الأجهزة الإلكترونية
اخى - المعروف عن رنين الصوت انه يسبب النعاس
صدى الصوت يكرر المقاطع وربما يعطى بعدا لا يليق بدور العبادة رغم ان كثير من المشايخ يرغبون فيه - وانا شخصيا لا اطيق تداخل الكلمات فى تلاوة القرآن - دع هذه الأشياء للملاهى حيث لا يضر ان ننطق أنا - أنانانانانا
هو يحدث نتيجة التقاط الميك صوت السماعات وعلاجة إما خفض الصوت أو تقليل الإنعكاس من الجدران أو تغيير الإتجاهات حتى لا يحدث


> 3- مسجد اخر لا يملك سوى اميليفاير واحد فقط والمشكلة هي صعوبة دمج ميكروفانات الخارج مع السماعات الداخل المسجد حيث نريد ان تكون الصوت في الداخل يعني منخفض وفي الخارج يكون قوي فكيف يمكن بجهاز واحد عمل مثل هذا العمل


ضع مخفض للصوت على السماعات الداخلية وهو اما مقاومة سلكيه تتحمل الوات أو محول يأخذ جزء من الطاقة فقط
ايضا بتغيير التوصيل فمثلا لو خرج الأمليفير 4 أوم وجعلت السماعات 4 أوم تأخذ اعلى صوت - لو وصلتهم بحيث يكون مجموعهم 8 أوم يقل الصوت الخارج منهم - 16 أوم يقل اكثر وهكذا و ستجد هذا مكتوب فى مواصفات الأمبليفاير


> اخواني
> مساعداتكم لي هي من الصدقة الجارية حيث انها لمساجد وليست لاعراس


أخى لا أدرى إن كانت صدقة جاريه فلم اعهد بالميكروفونات فى مصر إلا استخدامها بأعلى صوت حتى تؤذى الجار و فى القرآن اغضض من صوتك ان انكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير - ولا أدرى من اين اتت ان علو الصوت شئ مرغوب
أرجو ان يكون تطبيقك للسماعات بحيث يتيح السمع دون الأذى فهذه المشكلة اصبحت تشكل لى عثرة فى صلاة الجمعة حتى اجد مسجدا اتحمل فيه ان استمع للخطبة - والسبب ارتفاع الصوت


----------



## هنو2007 (22 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الباش مهندس*

في خصوص الموضوع
1-"مكنك توصيل Line Out للجهاز بالميك لمدخل Line In للجهاز بدون مايك"

التوصيله هذه هل يمكن صنعها بقص رووس مايكات ام تباع ثم الا تسبب عطل للجهاز الثاني كونه يستقبل ذبذبة اعلى بخروجها من الاول

2-"هو يحدث نتيجة التقاط الميك صوت السماعات وعلاجة إما خفض الصوت أو تقليل الإنعكاس من الجدران أو تغيير الإتجاهات حتى لا يحدث"

يعني ممكن اتخلص منه بتغير واجهة السماعات الداخلية واتجاهاتها ام من نوعيه السماعات نفسها
لو اردت ان يكون هناك صدى جميل هل ازيد من عدد السماعات الداخلية خصوصا وان الصوت يكون مكتوم لدرجة لا يضهر فيها جمال تلاوة القارئ

3-"ضع مخفض للصوت على السماعات الداخلية وهو اما مقاومة سلكيه تتحمل الوات أو محول يأخذ جزء من الطاقة فقط

4-"ايضا بتغيير التوصيل فمثلا لو خرج الأمليفير 4 أوم وجعلت السماعات 4 أوم تأخذ اعلى صوت - لو وصلتهم بحيث يكون مجموعهم 8 أوم يقل الصوت الخارج منهم - 16 أوم يقل اكثر وهكذا و ستجد هذا مكتوب فى مواصفات الأمبليفاير"
شوف اخي مكتوب خلف الجهاز هنا منافذ com والى جانبها 8 اوم و 4اوم و 16 اوم 
اضافة الى مكان اخر يمينها مكتوب com و الى جانبها 70فولت و 100 فولت
كيف من هنا اوصل السماعات الخارجية والداخلية يعني ماهو المقصود بتوصيلة كل منفذ
ومن ناحية اخرى مارايك بدمج السماعات على التوالي مثلا الداخلية او الخارجية ما هو تاثيرة في قوة وجودة الصوت
وبخصوص المقاومة السلكية كيف تكون هذه هل هي المقاومة ذو الخصوص الاربعة ام اني اخذ محول مثل محولات المسجلات مثلا واركبه لاني كون اعملها في التكبير احيانا .
دلني على المقاومة هذه ارجوك
سوال اخر 
بخصوص توصيل الامبليفاير مع البطارية ابو 24 فولت سوالي هو اخي
هل ينفع شبكهما مع 12 فولت ام لا
هل يمكن توصيل البطاريتين بحيث يكون 24 فولت مباشرة الى الجهاز الى جانب التيار الحكومي ماذا سيحدث لو وصلوا كلهم مع بعض من اجل لو حصل فصل فجائي للتيار الحكومي اثناء الصلاة بحيث لا يفصل الامبليفاير وانما يضل يعمل من البطارية اتردد كثيرا في عمل مثل هذه التوصيلة اخاف ان يعطله علي خصوصا وانه كثيرا ما يحدث ان يفصل التيار الكهربائي المنزلي اثناء الصلاة وبالتالي ينفصل الامبليفاير الامر الذي يجعل المصلين خصوصا في مسجد النساء لايسمعون الصلاة لاسجودا ولا ركوعا
اخيرا 
"أخى لا أدرى إن كانت صدقة جاريه فلم اعهد بالميكروفونات فى مصر إلا استخدامها بأعلى صوت حتى تؤذى الجار و فى القرآن اغضض من صوتك ان انكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير - ولا أدرى من اين اتت ان علو الصوت شئ مرغوب
أرجو ان يكون تطبيقك للسماعات بحيث يتيح السمع دون الأذى فهذه المشكلة اصبحت تشكل لى عثرة فى صلاة الجمعة حتى اجد مسجدا اتحمل فيه ان استمع للخطبة - والسبب ارتفاع الصوت"

مسالة الصوت كل منا له وجه نظر 
نحن في اليمن نحتاج الصوت الخارجي يكون كبيرا من اجل ان يتم سماع الاذان لابعد ما يمكن كي يعرف الناس الاذان احيانا يكون الصوت لا يسمع بحيث ياتي الناس وقد اديت الصلاة 
بخصوص السماعات الداخلية نعم ينبغي ان تكون منخفضة وهذا ما ابحث عنه منك
بخصوص الصدى هو ليس الصدى المكرر المزعج وانما الناعم الذي يظهر جمال التلاوة وحسن صوت قارئ القران 
تخيل ان مقرئ قران بصوت قبيح لا يبحث الناس حتى على الصبر على الصلاة مثل التراويح
وما رايك نحرص على جمال الصوت في القران ام جماله مع الفنانين واصحاب الخطابات 

اشكرك ومنتظر توضيح على المسائل اعلاه 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

هنو2007 قال:


> في خصوص الموضوع
> 1-"مكنك توصيل Line Out للجهاز بالميك لمدخل Line In للجهاز بدون مايك"
> التوصيله هذه هل يمكن صنعها بقص رووس مايكات ام تباع ثم الا تسبب عطل للجهاز الثاني كونه يستقبل ذبذبة اعلى بخروجها من الاول


الكابل يباع جاهز وهو يستخدم اوديو فيديو لنقل الصوت والصورة من جهاز الفيديو أو جهاز الريسيفر للتليفزيون
هذه المخارج والوصلات مصممة لهذا الغرض او توصيل المكبر بجهاز مسجل وهو اصطلاح عالمى حيث يكون الخرج 0.7 فولت أو ما يسمى زيرو دي بي اى صفر ديسيبل وهى وحدة قياس طاقة


> 2-"هو يحدث نتيجة التقاط الميك صوت السماعات وعلاجة إما خفض الصوت أو تقليل الإنعكاس من الجدران أو تغيير الإتجاهات حتى لا يحدث"
> يعني ممكن اتخلص منه بتغير واجهة السماعات الداخلية واتجاهاتها ام من نوعيه السماعات نفسها
> لو اردت ان يكون هناك صدى جميل هل ازيد من عدد السماعات الداخلية خصوصا وان الصوت يكون مكتوم لدرجة لا يضهر فيها جمال تلاوة القارئ


النوع لا يفرق - وسبق ان قلت ان هذا الصدى لا يمكن ان تجعلة جميلا فهى يتغير بتغير الظروف وحالة والمسجد فارغ غير والمسجد ممتلئ والناس جلوس غيرة والناس وقوف لإختلاف نسب الإنعكاس من الأرض وقلت ايضا انه غير الصدى المضاف بالأجهزة الإلكترونية والذى يمكن التحكم فية وتغييرة حسب ضبط المفاتيح


> 3-"ضع مخفض للصوت على السماعات الداخلية وهو اما مقاومة سلكيه تتحمل الوات أو محول يأخذ جزء من الطاقة فقط
> 4-"ايضا بتغيير التوصيل فمثلا لو خرج الأمليفير 4 أوم وجعلت السماعات 4 أوم تأخذ اعلى صوت - لو وصلتهم بحيث يكون مجموعهم 8 أوم يقل الصوت الخارج منهم - 16 أوم يقل اكثر وهكذا و ستجد هذا مكتوب فى مواصفات الأمبليفاير"
> شوف اخي مكتوب خلف الجهاز هنا منافذ com والى جانبها 8 اوم و 4اوم و 16 اوم
> اضافة الى مكان اخر يمينها مكتوب com و الى جانبها 70فولت و 100 فولت
> ...


ما بين com و 8 اوم لتوصيل سماعات بمعاوقة 8 أوم وهكذا 
أما الأخرى فتستخدم مع سماعات توضع فى المبانى حيث تبعد عن المكبر مسافات طويلة 10-20-100 متر وربما اكثر وهى سماعات معها محول 70 فولت أو 100 فولت وتوصل كلها على التوازى


> وبخصوص المقاومة السلكية كيف تكون هذه هل هي المقاومة ذو الخصوص الاربعة ام اني اخذ محول مثل محولات المسجلات مثلا واركبه لاني كون اعملها في التكبير احيانا .
> دلني على المقاومة هذه ارجوك


المقاومة تباع فى السوق على شكل مفتاح النور العادى و اكثر استخداماتها كانت مع الفنادق والمستشفيات حتى تمكن من التحكم فى شدة الصوت من السماعة المجاورة للسرير


> سوال اخر
> بخصوص توصيل الامبليفاير مع البطارية ابو 24 فولت سوالي هو اخي
> هل ينفع شبكهما مع 12 فولت ام لا
> هل يمكن توصيل البطاريتين بحيث يكون 24 فولت مباشرة الى الجهاز الى جانب التيار الحكومي ماذا سيحدث لو وصلوا كلهم مع بعض من اجل لو حصل فصل فجائي للتيار الحكومي اثناء الصلاة بحيث لا يفصل الامبليفاير وانما يضل يعمل من البطارية اتردد كثيرا في عمل مثل هذه التوصيلة اخاف ان يعطله علي خصوصا وانه كثيرا ما يحدث ان يفصل التيار الكهربائي المنزلي اثناء الصلاة وبالتالي ينفصل الامبليفاير الامر الذي يجعل المصلين خصوصا في مسجد النساء لايسمعون الصلاة لاسجودا ولا ركوعا


اخى ارجع لمواصفات المكبر فعادة والمفروض ان يكون لا ضرر ولكن هل يشحن ذلك البطارية ام يتلفها ام يجعل الأمر كما تصفة لآ استطيع أن افتى
بعض الأجهزة مجرد وضع فيشة الكهرباء بظهر الجهاز تفصل وصلة البطارية و الآخر تعمل كمصدر اضافى والثالث تحدث معه مشاكل 


> اخيرا
> مسالة الصوت كل منا له وجه نظر
> وما رايك نحرص على جمال الصوت في القران


طبعا معك حق فى كل ما قلته وشكرا يا أخى


----------



## هنو2007 (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس وكثر من امثالك
عودة 
1-"ما بين com و 8 اوم لتوصيل سماعات بمعاوقة 8 أوم وهكذا 
أما الأخرى فتستخدم مع سماعات توضع فى المبانى حيث تبعد عن المكبر مسافات طويلة 10-20-100 متر وربما اكثر وهى سماعات معها محول 70 فولت أو 100 فولت وتوصل كلها على التوازى"
السماعات الداخلية هي سماعات عادية هل اقيس مقاومتها لمعرفه كم المقاومة لها 
وماذا بخصوص ال 4 اوم و 16 اوم 
بخصوص السماعات التي تاتي معها محول هل هي المكبرات الحديدية المعلقة على المأذنة ام انك تقصد نوع اخر
ثم اخي العزيز انا معي في المسجد اربع سماعات داخلية شكلها صندوق عمودي يحوي ثلاث سماعات 
مركبة على جدران المسجد بالتقابل على الجدار الايمن والايسر
ومعي على المأذنة ثلاث مكبرات حديدية موصلة على التوازي
والامبليفاير الي معي مكتوب انه 360 وات
ومن خلفة توجد الفتحات التالية com-4ohm-8ohm-16ohmاضافة الى com-70v-100v
انت المهندس هنا وقولي كيف واين اوصلهم 
بخصوص المفاتيح المقاومة التي اخبرتني عنها 
لم افهم جيدا لو اخذ مفتاح صوت عادي واستعمله 
ام اشتري المفاتيح التي تستخدم في خفظ قوة النور او سرعة المراوح وهي ايضا تشبه مفاتيح الصوت لكن لها دائرة فيها
بارك الله فيك ومنتظر ردك وانشاء الله يكون الاخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2007)

هنو2007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس وكثر من امثالك
> عودة
> 1-"ما بين com و 8 اوم لتوصيل سماعات بمعاوقة 8 أوم وهكذا
> أما الأخرى فتستخدم مع سماعات توضع فى المبانى حيث تبعد عن المكبر مسافات طويلة 10-20-100 متر وربما اكثر وهى سماعات معها محول 70 فولت أو 100 فولت وتوصل كلها على التوازى"
> ...


ما بين com و 16 اوم لتوصيل سماعات بمعاوقة 16 أوم
ما بين com و 4 اوم لتوصيل سماعات بمعاوقة 4 أوم
ولو وصلت سماعة فى غير الأوم المساوى سيكون الصوت أقل


> بخصوص السماعات التي تاتي معها محول هل هي المكبرات الحديدية المعلقة على المأذنة ام انك تقصد نوع اخر


لو سرت فى مستشفى او اى مبنى مزود بسماعات واذاعة داخلية ستراها مثبتة بالسقف وهى صغيرة أما الحديدية المثبته بالمآذن فهى مزودة ببوق كبير وتسمهى هورن أو مجهار أو بوق


> ثم اخي العزيز انا معي في المسجد اربع سماعات داخلية شكلها صندوق عمودي يحوي ثلاث سماعات
> مركبة على جدران المسجد بالتقابل على الجدار الايمن والايسر
> ومعي على المأذنة ثلاث مكبرات حديدية موصلة على التوازي
> والامبليفاير الي معي مكتوب انه 360 وات
> ...


لم تذكر لى يا اخى كل عامود (3سماعات) معاوقتهم كام أوم وهو مكتوب بالخلف وكذا القدرة بالوات


> بخصوص المفاتيح المقاومة التي اخبرتني عنها
> لم افهم جيدا لو اخذ مفتاح صوت عادي واستعمله
> ام اشتري المفاتيح التي تستخدم في خفظ قوة النور او سرعة المراوح وهي ايضا تشبه مفاتيح الصوت لكن لها دائرة فيها
> بارك الله فيك ومنتظر ردك وانشاء الله يكون الاخير


اسال فى اماكن بيع الأنظمة الصوتية فهذه مفاتيح خاصة وما ذكرتة لا يصلح
يمكنك استخدام سلك سخان كهربى من النوع المستخدم فى مجففات الشعر حتى تجد ما تريد


----------



## هنو2007 (25 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اسمع اخي اخر التطورات
حاولت بمختلف المقاومات لخفض الصوت ولكنها كلها بائت بالفشل اما انها كانت تخفض الصوت بشكل يجعل الصوت مكتوم وتذهب نغمة الصوت يعني كان الصوت لايظهر بنفس حلاوته الاولى

ثانيا اشتريت انفرتر من اجل استمرار العمل على الامبليفاير حتى لو انطفت الكهرباء
وقد عمل جيدا لكن المشكلة هي ظهور اززززززززززززززيز مزعج على السماعات الداخلية لايذهب الا بخفض الصوت لدرجة يصبح كانه منخفض لايسمع 
الازيز هذا صراحة ازعجني واقلقني هل يمكن ان يتلف لي الجهاز ام لا 
مع العلم ان الانفرتر هو من النوع الصيني اوتوماتيكي قدرته 800 وات
هل اجد عندك حل لها 
هل السبب هو الانفرتر ام ان يكون تقارب الامبليفاير مع الانفرتر كونها موجودان في نفس الغرفه
شكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2007)

اخى كما قلت لك جرب سلك السخان سيقلل من الصوت للدرجة التى تريدها
عن الأزيز ستحتاج فلتر وهو مكلف والأفضل أن كنت تستخدم امبليفاير يقبل 12 فولت أو 24 فولت الى جانب ال 220 فولت وهى مضمونة وخالية المشاكل


----------



## هنو2007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*يبدو ان الكلام يحلى*

صراحة الواحد ما يعرف انه يمل منك ولو خشيت معك بموضوع اجد نفسي اريد ان اعرف منك الكثير
والكثير

بخصوص الفلتر صراحة شد انتباهي 
هل هناك فلتر من اجل الازيز
خلي بالك اخي
انا معي انفرتر في البيت وصراحة يطلع لي ازيز مزعج على مراوح السقف وعلى اللمبات البيضاء النيون

هل هذا الفلتر يمكن ان يساعدني في التخلص من الازيز المزعج هذا 
ماهو اسمه العربي والانكليزي كي ابحث عنه

خصوصا واني قرات في الكتلوجات حق الانفرترات ان الازيز سببه ان الدائرة التي يخرجها ليست دائرة جيبيه مثل التيار الحكومي وانما تيار مربع الموجة
اعتقد انك فهمتني


----------



## هنو2007 (4 مارس 2007)

الووووووووووووو
وين الناس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مارس 2007)

اخى
معذرة كنت مسافر و سارد عليك فورا ان شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2007)

هنو2007 قال:


> صراحة الواحد ما يعرف انه يمل منك ولو خشيت معك بموضوع اجد نفسي اريد ان اعرف منك الكثير
> والكثير


اخى عفوا وفى خدمتك دائما


> بخصوص الفلتر صراحة شد انتباهي
> هل هناك فلتر من اجل الازيز
> خلي بالك اخي
> انا معي انفرتر في البيت وصراحة يطلع لي ازيز مزعج على مراوح السقف وعلى اللمبات البيضاء النيون
> ...


سيصدر ازيز فى اى شئ به جزء حديد او مشتقاته بسبب المجال المغناطيسى كما ذكرت بر سالتك لم يعد موجة جيبية
اسمه فلتر أو مرشح و بالإنجليزية Harmonic Filter وهو عبارة عن ملف اما قلبه حديد أو هواء أو فرايت ويليه مكثف 0.1 ميكرو 400 فولت ليتحمل التيار العمومى ويمكن تكرار المراحل ويمكن التجربة فيه وهو يشبه المستخدم فى السيارات لمنع الأزيز من شمعات الإحتراق من الوصول للراديو


> خصوصا واني قرات في الكتلوجات حق الانفرترات ان الازيز سببه ان الدائرة التي يخرجها ليست دائرة جيبيه مثل التيار الحكومي وانما تيار مربع الموجة
> اعتقد انك فهمتني


هذا صحيح وغالبا ما تكون سلسله من الموجات المربعة لتشكيل كل نصف ذبذبة وكلما زاد العدد كان الفلتر او المرشح اسهل لكونه سيعزل ترددات اعلى من التردد المرغوب وهو 50ذ/ث
معذرة للتأخير


----------

